# Yahoo/Geocities going for-pay only. Deal or no deal?



## shesulsa (Oct 14, 2009)

I received the email from yahoo some time ago that Geocities is closing and all webpages will now be for-pay only.

I can't afford much as my school is a skeleton operation right now.   They want 4.99 per month for domain, site and services provided I do all the uploading of my own files.

Anyone here have experience with Yahoo on this?  I don't need a fancy webpage and I can design my own myself (sorry, Bob) - but it seems inexpensive for domain and hosting.

Bob, are there any better deals with you?

-G


----------



## arnisador (Oct 14, 2009)

Is there a main page for the place you're teaching out of? Could they give you a linked sub-page there?


----------



## Knives (Oct 14, 2009)

Hm I thought they closed Geocities permanently, not even paid subscriptions.  Try Angelfire I haven't used it in a number of years, but it looks like their still in business with free web hosting.  I remember they were a hell of a lot better than Geocities.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 14, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Is there a main page for the place you're teaching out of? Could they give you a linked sub-page there?



The community center has a catalog online but no webpage options.  The page I have is for our Washington group and we're all on it as affiliates.  That's the page i have to move, see.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 14, 2009)

Yahoo/Geocities thousands of sites crammed on cheap hardware, fighting for crap bandwidth.  You get what you pay for.

Godaddy is great for a registrar, but their hosting sucks majorly (I used it for a client once, was a major headache)

1&1 is dirt cheap.  $4/month.   I have 3 clients who use them as a registrar.....I host their website. They (my clients) like being more than a 8oz coffee to their host. lol!

Call me, lets talk.


----------

